
Show HN: Humaaans, generate human illustrations in one line - jktzes
https://github.com/jktzes/humaaans
======
O1111OOO
I really like the tagging system on this. Very KISS and allows for other
parameters in the future with zero learning curve: speech balloons,
backgrounds, props (park bench, sofa for "sitting" option..).

Even additional actions (aside from sitting, jogging..) can be easily added.
Not sure how far you want to take this (story telling?) but... it's currently
a remarkably user-friendly base/template!

~~~
jktzes
Well, somebody just read my mind! Thanks for the kind words BTW! I aim to make
this asset library configurable and easy to contribute. The final goal is to
enable designers to contribute their SVG files without any code. Thanks to
designers like Pablo Stanley, this kind of templates can be developed. I hope
this can become a new way for designers to collaborate with each other.
Anyway, I’ll see you in the 2.0 release!

